

Finance is now a cancer in the economy - Proof - JVerstry
http://adamman71.blogspot.com/2010/05/finance-is-now-cancer-in-economy-proof.html

======
pmichaud
Interesting analogy, but reasoning by analogy is fallacious. Also the bit at
the end in which he says that human bodies aren't expected to grow to 3 or 4
meters tall, so why should we expect the economy to grow like that, is
particularly flimsy.

------
nostrademons
This is a metaphor, not a proof. I happen to think it's a pretty good
metaphor, but still...

------
whimsy
This could use a spell check. I was uncertain about a few, but I'm pretty
confident that "sacralize" is not a word.

Spelling things correctly is pretty much a solved problem; the automation is
there.

~~~
anigbrowl
Your confidence is misplaced. It's a 1930s neologism, though an unpopular one.
Still, I like it better than 'valorize'.

